# Hand on SONY RX 1.............AMAZING



## Dylan777 (Dec 19, 2012)

I was playing with Sony RX 1 yesterday at local camera store….all I can say is *WOW.*

The IQ is amazing - normal light, low light, super low light no problem. At higher ISO 6400ish the images look REALLY-REALLY good. It looks cleaner than my 5D III @ f2.8 lens 

AF speed is quite fast. I didn’t have any problem focus in low light. The lens feel solid. You touch it, you know its high quality lens. 

The chassis is very well made. It feels very solid. This is no plastic stuff…

To me, this Sony RX 1 has great potentials for many uses. The only thing that pulling me back from buying is fixed lens, but I still can see myself travel with this camera very well

I thought I would share.


----------



## 604FF (Dec 19, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> I was playing with Sony RX 1 yesterday at local camera store….all I can say is *WOW.*
> 
> The IQ is amazing - normal light, low light, super low light no problem. At higher ISO 6400ish the images look REALLY-REALLY good. It looks cleaner than my 5D III @ f2.8 lens
> 
> ...



did you check the price? all I can say is *WOW*  .


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 20, 2012)

604FF said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I was playing with Sony RX 1 yesterday at local camera store….all I can say is *WOW.*
> ...



Having a FF in the pocket is priceless....This could be my last purchase for 2012


----------



## ThuiQuaDayNe (Dec 20, 2012)

An entry level FF NEX (NEX 9?) with same sensor for $1799 to compete with 6D/D600..*WOWer* ;D


----------



## kidnaper (Dec 20, 2012)

The price is a lot easier to justify when you consider the $1300 you could spend on the 35L would account for nearly half the RX1s' price. There may be a 1 stop difference in aperture, but I could live with that. I think I may have just talked myself into this camera sometime next year. If only it had a built-in EVF...

Second thought... No need for an EVF if it had a 100% coverage tunnel view finder. I don't need any info, just framing.


----------



## EchoLocation (Dec 20, 2012)

ThuiQuaDayNe said:


> An entry level FF NEX (NEX 9?) with same sensor for $1799 to compete with 6D/D600..*WOWer* ;D


If they make a FF NEX, I'd expect the price to be closer to a 5DIII.... I'm thinking more like $2499 to $2999 at least.
There are wayyy too many people excited about that camera to release it at such a low price point(sub 2k is cheaper than any other new FF camera on the market.)


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 20, 2012)

Should be in Third Party...


----------



## expatinasia (Dec 20, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> I was playing with Sony RX 1 yesterday at local camera store….all I can say is *WOW.*
> 
> The IQ is amazing - normal light, low light, super low light no problem. At higher ISO 6400ish the images look REALLY-REALLY good. It looks cleaner than my 5D III @ f2.8 lens
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing. Please tell us more. I have been very curious about this camera, especially for those moments when one is not working and yet still want access to quality, but in a very small package.


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 20, 2012)

First gen product. Avoid.


----------



## bbb34 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Waiting for more choice*

The best thing about the RX1 is that the other manufactures will (have to) release competing products.


----------



## well_dunno (Dec 20, 2012)

Had been looking at NEX cams, specifically the NEX 6 very nice camera. But it won't cut it as there is no good glass for it. Perhaps the fixed lens on the RX1 is basically due to optical disability of Sony?  I kid I kid... partially...


----------



## Nishi Drew (Dec 20, 2012)

I was very pleased with the RX1 when I handled it as well. The lack of VF really isn't bad, but that's when I think about treating the camera as a snap shooter and everyday travel cam. Great quality, but especially with consideration of the price, what it's got and lacks isn't so compelling. Again, an early product, could be an experiment, or even a demonstration to all that a compact camera with a full sized sensor will be ridiculously expensive, so, buy our latest FF dslrs or crop compacts!

Meanwhile, I've been venturing with film more, and a Hexar AF looks darn fine to eventually pick up, also a fixed 35mm F2 lens, can be had for a couple hundred $ maybe. And that lens is just beauty~


----------



## infared (Dec 20, 2012)

It is a VERY cool (drool) camera. AWESOME..but at $2800 plus (absolutely necessary for me) Sony Electronic VF @$450...you are talking $3250. WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY to much for, what would boil down to me, a novelty item.
...but it is SOOOOOOOOO COOOOL!!!!!!! Love it.


----------



## EvilTed (Dec 20, 2012)

Ken Rockwell says the color is crap, so it cannot be worth buying 
Oh and it's $2800 BEFORE you buy either the EVF $445 or OVF $650 and the OVF is just glass - no information 

I keep telling everyone that the Fuji X-Pro 1 + 35mm F/1.4 has better IQ than my 5D MK3 but nobody believes me 
If this were anything but a Sony, I'd be interested.
EVF only is not much use for street photography either (I've been playing with the EVF only Fuji XE-1).

There are serious rumors Fuji is working on a FF version of it's amazing X-Trans sensor, which will positively take names.
I'll wait for that...

ET


----------



## pdirestajr (Dec 20, 2012)

My fear with Sony products is how long will they support it? They tend to discontinue products quickly once a new model is out.


----------



## Nishi Drew (Dec 21, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> Ken Rockwell says the color is crap, so it cannot be worth buying
> Oh and it's $2800 BEFORE you buy either the EVF $445 or OVF $650 and the OVF is just glass - no information
> 
> I keep telling everyone that the Fuji X-Pro 1 + 35mm F/1.4 has better IQ than my 5D MK3 but nobody believes me
> ...



Very true, even the lens hood costs something like $200 extra! That's where they really hope to make their cash, or some way to make buyers believe that they really cut down on a lot to make it "super cheap" at 2800, so the accessories are to compensate... or whatever... 

The rumors for an FF fuji have been around, but problem is the lenses, they are all built for crop sensors, and the lens roadmap still has many lenses to come, so having to design a whole new set of lenses for a larger sensor/different system, especially when Fuji can't keep up with their own lens production (they delayed one of their wide angles in favor of putting together more zooms), doesn't seem possible. Who knows, if anyone it's Fuji that can wow us again though.


----------



## sanj (Dec 21, 2012)

http://www.stevehuffphoto.com/2012/12/03/the-sony-rx1-camera-review-part-2-my-pick-for-camera-of-the-year-2012/


----------



## Neutral (Dec 21, 2012)

Here is Michael Reichmann RX1 review on much respected www.luminous-landscape.com -very interesting:
http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/cameras/sony_rx1_review.shtml


----------



## pedro (Dec 21, 2012)

Nishi Drew said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Rockwell says the color is crap, so it cannot be worth buying
> ...


I had a Sony DSC-P30 in Ecuador, and upon return to Switzerland I bought a Sony DSC-F828 only to find out I needed some other memory cards (if I remember correctly) then I crashed it slipping out on ice under snow in early 2006 and that was it. Being amazed by the 20Ds IQ back then, I saved up for a 30D which I bought the next year. This August I got back to FF as I purchased the 5D3. Wouldn't go back to Sony again. For these same reasons as mentioned above. Not even because of better sensor tech. Canon will have to get this fixed, if they want to stay in the market. Maybe they are doing so already, while my 5D gently clicks ;-)


----------



## expatinasia (Dec 22, 2012)

It is getting some great reviews, but as the review on dpreview states the accessories are crazy, and being forced to charge batteries in-camera is just not good. 

If Sony addressed these issues it would have an amazing camera on its hands.

As for Canon, let's hope they do not get any ideas from Sony's pricing of extras. How much for that silly little hood again Ouch!


----------



## Rofflesaurrr (Dec 22, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> It is getting some great reviews, but as the review on dpreview states the accessories are crazy, and being forced to charge batteries in-camera is just not good.
> 
> If Sony addressed these issues it would have an amazing camera on its hands.
> 
> As for Canon, let's hope they do not get any ideas from Sony's pricing of extras. How much for that silly little hood again Ouch!



Sony actually has a wall charger for the RX100 and RX1 batteries that you can purchase separately. Pearstone is also working on a battery plate for their line of universal chargers. So, charging batteries in camera can be looked at as a convenience. Especially because you can use any micro USB cell phone charger in a pinch.


----------



## expatinasia (Dec 22, 2012)

Rofflesaurrr said:


> Sony actually has a wall charger for the RX100 and RX1 batteries that you can purchase separately. Pearstone is also working on a battery plate for their line of universal chargers. So, charging batteries in camera can be looked at as a convenience. Especially because you can use any micro USB cell phone charger in a pinch.



Thanks, it is good to know that there are options out there, even if they do cost you.

I do not regard in-camera charging as a benefit as if you are at an event with a camera like this you would probably need 3-4 batteries. Once one run outs, I would like to be able to recharge it immediately, something you cannot do if you still want to use the camera and move around.

Something like this imho should be a standard feature not an extra purchase.


----------



## Nishi Drew (Dec 22, 2012)

pedro said:


> Nishi Drew said:
> 
> 
> > EvilTed said:
> ...



I'm sure Canon is working hard, I'm ready to be wowed by whatever next incarnation that 7DII or 70D will be. Since, we will surely not see any other FF camera next year, and even with my 5DII that I am every pleased with, I sometimes wish my second body were a nice crop camera.
Though at the same time, with the mirror-less cameras going strong, I don't see the point of DSLRs having cropped sensors, and now that the RX1 is out and about too... so again with Fuji, I'm waiting to see what that X200 turns out to be like!


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Dec 22, 2012)

There's no doubt the rx1 really shows Sony's determination to conquer the camera market. This is just a stopover to a ff camera without a fixed lens. And it's impressive to see the extremely positive reviews, especially when it comes to iq. Ken Rockwell's colour criticism to me seems rather ideosyncratic. My carry around setup is a 5 DII and the shorty forty. I mostly shoott in live view to avoid mirror slap effects. No doubt the rx1 would serve me extremely well. Let's hope for evolutionary dynamics. In this respect my first candidate is Fuji.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Dec 22, 2012)

I've just rented the RX1 for 'testing' for the next two weeks. I have a RX100 and the UI is pretty much the same. The RX100 is a 1/5 of the cost of the RX1 and you've got a decent zoom range. While the RX1 is really incredible I feel it is grossly overpriced for the moment.
Given there is little to compete against it now, I suspect competition will drive this price down significantly in the next year. 
The RX1 has a great feel, is very fast and solid. A zoom range on this camera would be the only initial request I would ask at this point to send it to my wish list.
I'll try to post some images in the next few days from the RX1 and my RX100 for comparison.

As far as where this camera fits in my photographic life, it doesn't really replace my 5D3 and its a bit big for a P&S. The RX100 is about the biggest P&S POCKETABLE camera I feel comfortable with.

More to follow later as I get time to shoot with the RX1.


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 10, 2013)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> I've just rented the RX1 for 'testing' for the next two weeks. I have a RX100 and the UI is pretty much the same. The RX100 is a 1/5 of the cost of the RX1 and you've got a decent zoom range. While the RX1 is really incredible I feel it is grossly overpriced for the moment.
> Given there is little to compete against it now, I suspect competition will drive this price down significantly in the next year.
> The RX1 has a great feel, is very fast and solid. A zoom range on this camera would be the only initial request I would ask at this point to send it to my wish list.
> I'll try to post some images in the next few days from the RX1 and my RX100 for comparison.
> ...



MARKOE PHOTOE - any news on this? Thanks.


----------

